# Do Trees Poop and Pee?



## Karl_TN (Jul 25, 2018)

Today I found out eating in moderation includes eating tree poop:

...So given that many plants, such as trees, use their leaves and other eventual droppings as a way to get rid of waste, we’d just like to explicitly point out that when you’re eating many types of fruit, or drinking that delicious cup of tea, you’re kind of eating and drinking bits of plant “poop” that are included…

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2017/07/do-trees-poop/


Something to share after the main Thanksgiving meal in order to keep more of the cherry & apple pies to yourself.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 25, 2018)

Since the trees also make oxygen, we're also breathing their exhaust.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 29, 2018)

Yep---we owe our lives to tree farts (well actually outgassing from plants in general)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

